# David Foster - Racist or Comrade?



## BlackArab (Jul 12, 2011)

_A MAN who was high on drugs defiled a mosque and insulted its members by hanging slices of ham on the railings and in the shoes of worshippers while they prayed in an act of "religious revenge".

*David Foster* told a court that he carried out the highly offensive act to give Muslims a "taste of their own medicine" as retaliation for extremists burning poppies._
http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/Ham-mosque-retaliation/story-12811658-detail/story.html

_Two brave and uncontrollable brothers (*David ‘Paddy’ Foster* & Joe ‘Little Joe’ Foster) who were arrested at the squat Telepathic Heights after the disturbances in Stokes Croft, Bristol, have been in prison since the riots with two other young comrades (Ben, and another unknown one who was disappeared into the jail without so far any chance of finding them.).

Little Joe was arrested on the first day of the police attack against Telepathic Heights which caused the Stokes Croft riots. Paddy was arrested with Ben and the unknown one on the roof of Telepathic Heights a week and a day later, when the police made their second assault on the building._

http://bristol.indymedia.org.uk/art...NEOUS&comment_limit=0&condense_comments=false

Now what really bothers me is that someone I know has been banging on since the riots that a group of recently released young offenders had been encouraged to move into Telepathic Heights a short time before the riots by the authorities to kick something off as an excuse for its closure.

I took the conspiracy theory with a huge pinch of salt until I made the conection between the above stories. Does anyone know more, did Foster have a road to Damascus conversion from racist to anarchist/squatter in the 4 months between each incident or are there in fact two David Fosters, although the EP used the same rooftop pic for both stories ??? (interestingly enough they chose to crop the photo in the mosque story to just a headshot, while using a larger shot showing more of the rooftop on the riot stories!)


----------



## kmarxs&sparks (Jul 12, 2011)

Sounds like a mindless, bigoted bastard but I don't know the dude so it may not be as it seems.


----------



## salem (Jul 12, 2011)

BlackArab said:


> Does anyone know more, did Foster have a road to Damascus conversion from racist to anarchist/squatter in the 4 months between each incident



Do they have to be mutually exclusive?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 12, 2011)

Sounds like a tosser


----------



## likesfish (Jul 12, 2011)

sounds like a member of the "brew crew"  social hand grenade who turn up wreck squats/ community spaces if not gripped


----------



## BlackArab (Jul 12, 2011)

salem said:


> Do they have to be mutually exclusive?



I've met more than a few anarchists in my time and found that they generally frowned upon racism. I would go as far as to say some actively embraced the cause of anti-facism. Tell me more if you know differently.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 12, 2011)

I think i know some people writing to this bloke. I'll check it out and get back to you BA. Bristol ABC have been caught being daft before and the BPP got them to agree in writing that they'd have no problems with supporting an ideologically racist prisoner.


----------



## salem (Jul 12, 2011)

BlackArab said:


> I've met more than a few anarchists in my time and found that they generally frowned upon racism. I would go as far as to say some actively embraced the cause of anti-facism. Tell me more if you know differently.


 
On the whole I'd agree that the anarchists I've met generally frown upon racism, also that anarchists do seem to actively embrace the cause of anti-facism. 

However that's not to say I've not met Squatters who hold dodgy views. Just because you squat or self identify as an anarchist it doesn't mean you instantly become a great person with an on message outlook on life.

Dodgy bastards move into squats on a regular basis without any help. Do you really think it's impossible that someone could be capable of the first and still be a squatter/anarchist?


----------



## BlackArab (Jul 12, 2011)

salem said:


> On the whole I'd agree that the anarchists I've met generally frown upon racism, also that anarchists do seem to actively embrace the cause of anti-facism.
> 
> However that's not to say I've not met Squatters who hold dodgy views. Just because you squat or self identify as an anarchist it doesn't mean you instantly become a great person with an on message outlook on life.
> 
> Dodgy bastards move into squats on a regular basis without any help. Do you really think it's impossible that someone could be capable of the first and still be a squatter/anarchist?



Of course it's possible but this has nothing to with the thread. I am drawing attention to a concern about one person here as there may be posters unaware of his background and/or supporting him. I'm looking for more info and to highlight this concern, nothing else.


----------



## BlackArab (Jul 12, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> I think i know some people writing to this bloke. I'll check it out and get back to you BA. Bristol ABC have been caught being daft before and the BPP got them to agree in writing that they'd have no problems with supporting an ideologically racist prisoner.


 
Thanks for that, keep me posted.


----------



## salem (Jul 12, 2011)

BlackArab said:


> Of course it's possible but this has nothing to with the thread. I am drawing attention to a concern about one person here as there may be posters unaware of his background and/or supporting him. I'm looking for more info and to highlight this concern, nothing else.


 
OK, perhaps I misunderstood your post.

Apologies if so


----------



## Onket (Jul 12, 2011)

BlackArab said:


> although the EP used the same rooftop pic for both stories ??? (interestingly enough they chose to crop the photo in the mosque story to just a headshot, while using a larger shot showing more of the rooftop on the riot stories!)


 
Have you not linked to the second pic, or am I missing something?


----------



## BlackArab (Jul 12, 2011)

Onket said:


> Have you not linked to the second pic, or am I missing something?



Apols if not made clear.

Mosque story: http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/Ham-mosque-retaliation/story-12811658-detail/story.html 1 pic

Riot story: http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/Prot...-slab-police/story-11262052-detail/story.html 2 pics

Why would a paper not choose to link these two stories, especially when considering the EP is owned by the Daily Mail who are not normally shy of smearing protestors?


----------



## BlackArab (Jul 12, 2011)

salem said:


> OK, perhaps I misunderstood your post.
> 
> Apologies if so


 
All good bruvva


----------



## Onket (Jul 12, 2011)

BlackArab said:


> Apols if not made clear.
> 
> Mosque story: http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/Ham-mosque-retaliation/story-12811658-detail/story.html 1 pic
> 
> ...


 
Well, they have mentioned the ham incident in the riot story.


----------



## BlackArab (Jul 12, 2011)

Onket said:


> Well, they have mentioned the ham incident in the riot story.



You're right, other editions I've seen failed to mention this certainly in the printed editions and thinking about it more this could have been due to sub judice laws. I'd still like to know more about this convicted racist and how and why he became to be the poster boy for the Stokes Croft rioters. 

To put it bluntly, was he an agent provocateur.


----------



## teccuk (Jul 13, 2011)

likesfish said:


> sounds like a member of the "brew crew"  social hand grenade who turn up wreck squats/ community spaces if not gripped


 
Yeah. You can't shake off the feeling that maybe they are just ill. You need them because nothing seems to scare them, and they'll do anything, but they're dangerous, and no-one can really control them. I have met a few. 

But maybe someone here actually knows him. Interesting story anyway.


----------



## Geri (Jul 13, 2011)

teccuk said:


> You need them because nothing seems to scare them, and they'll do anything, but they're dangerous, and no-one can really control them.


 
No you don't, idiots like that are a liability.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 13, 2011)

Lightweights should have used pigs heads like they did in India when they wanted to upset muslims. 

If you're going to be a racist cunt at least do it properly.


----------



## Geri (Jul 13, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Lightweights should have used pigs heads like they did in India when they wanted to upset muslims.
> 
> If you're going to be a racist cunt at least do it properly.


 
There is a butchers opposite the mosque which displays pigs heads in the windows (or at least it used to, I haven't been past it in a while). There was a big furore about it one time as to whether they were being deliberately provocative. I can't remember whether it was ever established if that was the case or not.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 13, 2011)

Geri said:


> There is a butchers opposite the mosque which displays pigs heads in the windows (or at least it used to, I haven't been past it in a while). There was a big furore about it one time as to whether they were being deliberately provocative. I can't remember whether it was ever established if that was the case or not.


 
No that butchers has always had pigs heads in the window,years before the mosque was there! I used to work at what was then the Cyrenians day centre on New Street between 1998 and 2000 and would walk home past it every day.


----------



## BlackArab (Jul 14, 2011)

they are a speciality pork butchers and was there when I was the local paperboy. The was a row with the landowner next door who uses it if for car-parking and named it the porking yard and has sympols of pigs on his fences.


----------



## stoical (Jul 14, 2011)

I know this guy very well, what he has done is very selfish, it is because of people like this that decent causes are ruined, causes that take years to build then get damaged by people like this who cannot understand or eve care about what they claim to be "fighting for". this is no anarchist he is a mummys boy.


----------



## stoical (Jul 14, 2011)

if anyone continues to support the actions of this moronic racist, then it will only serve to taint the decent objectives of this website. I have watched while the authorities use morons like this to raid, investigate and bring down proper protests that they otherwise would never have penetrated he is the perfect pawn for the police!!!


----------



## Geri (Jul 14, 2011)

BlackArab said:


> they are a speciality pork butchers and was there when I was the local paperboy. The was a row with the landowner next door who uses it if for car-parking and named it the porking yard and has sympols of pigs on his fences.


 
Oh yeah, that was right. Was it completely innocent or did he have ulterior motives?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 14, 2011)

He's just thick isn't he (I'm not implying that racists are intelligent - just a different form of thickness)? It's 'they' burnt 'our' poppies. I hang pork on 'their' doorstep.


----------



## Onket (Jul 14, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> He's just thick isn't he (I'm not implying that racists are intelligent - just a different form of thickness)? It's 'they' burnt 'our' poppies. I hang pork on 'their' doorstep.


 
He's just got a different sense of humour to you, and to a lot of people.


----------



## BlackArab (Jul 15, 2011)

Geri said:


> Oh yeah, that was right. Was it completely innocent or did he have ulterior motives?



It was totally to piss off the Muslims and originally had a large cartoon pig sign but after complaints from the mosque and discussions with the police he toned it down to what appears now.


----------



## Geri (Jul 15, 2011)

Ah OK. I don't go that way very often now since I stopped going to the gym.


----------



## BlackArab (Jul 17, 2011)

I've sent emails to the anarchists (ABC) and to Bristol Indymedia about Foster. The word hopefully will get around, I see one person has commented on this already.


----------



## BlackArab (Jul 17, 2011)

Geri said:


> Ah OK. I don't go that way very often now since I stopped going to the gym.



Did you train at the old Universal gym?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 17, 2011)

BlackArab said:


> they are a speciality pork butchers and was there when I was the local paperboy. The was a row with the landowner next door who uses it if for car-parking and named it the porking yard and has sympols of pigs on his fences.


 
Lest we forget: The Porking Yard thread


----------



## Geri (Jul 17, 2011)

BlackArab said:


> Did you train at the old Universal gym?


 
No, upstairs at Easton Leisure Centre.


----------



## BlackArab (Jul 17, 2011)

DaveCinzano said:


> Lest we forget: The Porking Yard thread



Interesting seeing wankers like Tobyjug trying to justify it, when in fact the owner just hates Somalians.


----------



## BlackArab (Jul 17, 2011)

BlackArab said:


> I've sent emails to the anarchists (ABC) and to Bristol Indymedia about Foster. The word hopefully will get around, I see one person has commented on this already.


 
Reply from ABC: _We are aware David Foster has been convicted of causing racial or religiously agrravated harassment, and is awaiting sentencing – likely to be a suspended sentence. It was an extremely stupid thing to do, completely unacceptable. However he’s not on remand for this act, but for his involvement in the Stokes croft resistance, and its for that he’s receiving support. We dont believe he’s a hardcore racist – if we did he wouldn’t be supported._

Pretty much the pathetic mealy-mouthed reply I was expecting tbh. So a racist who after the original incident had promised to come back harder on the mosque is worthy of support because he also hates Tescos and coppers. This is exactly why ethnic minorities need to defend themselves and not rely on the wadicals.


----------



## Geri (Jul 17, 2011)

Pathetic - although I suspect he doesn't care about Tesco one way or another.


----------



## BlackArab (Jul 17, 2011)

BlackArab said:


> This is exactly why ethnic minorities need to defend themselves and not rely on the wadicals.



OK I have had a bath and chance to calm down slightly. Realised this sentence may have come across a bit Farrakhan but this was not my intention. I am appreciative of anti-racism work from anyone but just get frustrated at times with the aims and actions of certain groups.

Apols if anyone took offence.


----------



## Athos (Jul 17, 2011)

BlackArab said:


> Reply from ABC: _We are aware David Foster has been convicted of causing racial or religiously agrravated harassment, and is awaiting sentencing &ndash; likely to be a suspended sentence. It was an extremely stupid thing to do, completely unacceptable. However he&rsquo;s not on remand for this act, but for his involvement in the Stokes croft resistance, and its for that he&rsquo;s receiving support. We dont believe he&rsquo;s a hardcore racist &ndash; if we did he wouldn&rsquo;t be supported._
> 
> Pretty much the pathetic mealy-mouthed reply I was expecting tbh. So a racist who after the original incident had promised to come back harder on the mosque is worthy of support because he also hates Tescos and coppers. This is exactly why ethnic minorities need to defend themselves and not rely on the wadicals.


 
Oh, he's just a soft-core racist. That's alright then.


----------

